

University apologizes for censoring crypto prof over anti-NSA post - taylorbuley
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/09/university-apologizes-for-censoring-crypto-prof-over-anti-nsa-post/

======
generj
I agree with one of the comments on the source article - Arstechnica, other
news sites, and the community at large shouldn't allow John Hopkins to let
fundamental questions about this takedown go unresolved.

The specifics matter. Did the request originate from a group receiving
research grants from the NSA? Did the request originate outside of the
university, and was then funneled in?

If it's the latter, then the chilling effect on academic speech becomes very
significant.

